# Plastisol transfer/Heat press problem



## Memfo Brand Tees (Jul 7, 2018)

I have a cheap heat press (China eBay special) and I'm using Seay Graphics transfers. The Seay website suggest 375-385 medium pressure for 8-10 seconds(they recommend 50/50 tees).

I'm using 100% cotton tees now. So I figured, crank up the the pressure, crank up the heat( checked the temp and found out it NOT getting to 385 even though the machine says so plus it's not consistently even heat!) The majority of the tees are black and the images are one color white.

So, knowing the recommended times for 50/50 tees... does my logic make sense?

Also, I've been having problems with some of the edges around the lettering not "sticking" all the way. And some images "wrinkling" up after wash! 

I'm thinking if I crank the pressure down some more it might solve the problem, but it's getting to where the press is too hard to open! 

Is there anyway it could be too hot and too much pressure(average even temp is 400 and medium pressure)?

Anyone else using an "El Cheapo" heat press with success?

Thanks in advance for any help!/


----------



## Memfo Brand Tees (Jul 7, 2018)

Including some photos of what I mean.
After posting these, I'm realizing this problem is on the same side of all the images. So, more pressure should be the answer?
Am I on the right track?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

do this first,then start from there:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPLBMK1lJHU

you got laser heat gun to check hot spots on your press? It's few bucks on amazon.


----------



## Memfo Brand Tees (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks for the video. Yes I do have a laser temp gun.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Memfo Brand Tees said:


> After posting these, I'm realizing this problem is on the same side of all the images. So, more pressure should be the answer?
> Am I on the right track?


The common issue of a crappy heat-press.
China eBay special = Junk.
Preserve your sanity by throwing this thing away, and buy a decent one.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Memfo Brand Tees said:


> Thanks for the video. Yes I do have a laser temp gun.


np. But it is like Tabob sad. Cheap presses have bunch of problems. But I do understand spending 1k or 2k is not an option for everyone.

Where from? I think proworld has some cheap presses which are working for people. I do hope you got warranty? Or you can return it? -.-


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

seacookie said:


> I think proworld has some cheap presses


There you go again! *inexpensive


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh! Also: cost-effective. Producing good results without costing a lot of money.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> There you go again! *inexpensive


I heard this in some other thread


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

DrivingZiggy said:


> There you go again! *inexpensive


I would say "Reasonably priced", but the word "reasonably" may give the impression that there is a bad reason for the low price.

I like "Sensibly priced" better







.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

well, to non native english speaking people it's all the same. We see those words as a marketing trick


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

One thing to keep in mind with the " Cheap, less expensive , competitive priced , economical priced " Heat presses is their weight. Some are very light weight and when trying to put a lot of pressure on them once you try to release that pressure you end up picking up the entire press...one trick is to clamp or bolt the press down to your table which will allow you to put more pressure as it won't life off table when you are trying to release the platen....but you will still have a low end press and the heat press is most often the weakest link in the whole process


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

danversatrans said:


> One thing to keep in mind with the " Cheap, less expensive , competitive priced , economical priced " Heat presses is their weight. Some are very light weight and when trying to put a lot of pressure on them once you try to release that pressure you end up picking up the entire press...one trick is to clamp or bolt the press down to your table which will allow you to put more pressure as it won't life off table when you are trying to release the platen....but you will still have a low end press and the heat press is most often the weakest link in the whole process



That's right. A light heat-presses is a bad press!
The heat plate in particular must be as thick as possible. Thin heat plates have uneven temperature.


----------



## Memfo Brand Tees (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I'm gonna work with what l have, you get what you pay for. I've got some good presses out of it, just did 24 tank tops, only 2 goofed up. I can always use it as a grilled cheese maker!


----------

